# Weapons Caches in D.C. Before Inauguration



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I would not put anything past the fascists.....



> Some lady out for a walk happened upon a couple of guns stashed in a violin case in the woods near the C&O Canal along the Potomac River in Washington, DC.
> 
> After the police were called in, more weapons caches were found, including long guns, pistols, and ammunition in pails and garbage bags tucked away in an area of the woods hikers aren't known to frequent.
> 
> "At this point, we don't know how they got there, why they're here or when they got here," police spokeswoman Sgt. Anna Rose told ABC News.


Guns in Violin Case, Weapons Cache in D.C. Before Inauguration: "Is Someone Unleashing Chaos?"

Guns in Violin Case, Other Weapons Found Along Potomac in DC - ABC News


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Meh. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

False Flag!
If this were real they would have staked out the area to see who shows up....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I know where all of mine are. Why would they put them in silly cases like that


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Man, I wish I could find free guns in the woods

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Reading the comments below the article one poster commented that these guns might be from Fast and Furious. Possible?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Left overs from the Branch Davidians?


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Can we blame the rooskies?

Ladies and Gentlemen (and Slippy!) its going to get really goofy! Keep your head on a swivel and your ammo dry!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

This is fake, everybody knows you put Tommy Guns in violin cases, must be some extreme leftest group that didn't watch Elliot Ness...

*Rancher*


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Are we going to need a background check for a violin case?? Was it a black violin case?? Did it have an adjustable strap?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Are we going to need a background check for a violin case?? Was it a black violin case?? Did it have an adjustable strap?


was there a detachable handle


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If there finding guns in violin cases, and catch who did this, well they need to take them to jail in the patty wagon, sounds reminiscent of the 20s and 30s all over again


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Man, I wish I could find free guns in the woods
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


 Someone I worked with few years back approached me with one of those what if questions. He knew nothing about guns. He lived in Milwaukee and found a 9mm hand gun in his yard. Wonder what to do with it. I told right out to call LEO and turn it over to them. You know darn well it was stolen and likely used in a crime. never worth getting caught with something like that.
I am sure if this story is true they are planted there by some of Holders people. Likely you will find some KKK posters with them that type of stuff.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Dick holder, is as corrupt a racist piece of shit as they can come.

This incident if true, probably came from CIA, NSA or the occupy wall street crowd, 

maybe even BLM hoodrats, plenty of them in DC, wall to wall in College Park.

The entire time I spent there, I carried a Walther PPK/S, to hell with the law.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you guys do know this happened two weeks ago - this isn't some "hide weapons within the perimeter" deal .... just wondering if there was some New Years Day event like a Polar Bear Plunge or Penguin Marathon Run ....


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Are we going to need a background check for a violin case?? Was it a black violin case?? Did it have an adjustable strap?


It is not Kalifornia.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

old news just popping up now , what bs .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

rstanek said:


> If there finding guns in violin cases, and catch who did this, well they need to take them to jail in the patty wagon, sounds reminiscent of the 20s and 30s all over again


retrofitting guitar cases for long gun carry is common - not sure why you'd want a violin case ....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> retrofitting guitar cases for long gun carry is common - not sure why you'd want a violin case ....


Sarcasm


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have to do something they laying around every where not even in cases anymore.

jan20 by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## mingaa (Dec 6, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> retrofitting guitar cases for long gun carry is common - not sure why you'd want a violin case ....


SBR?!?! :vs_shocked:


----------

